# How to extract .001 files?



## Juven

Hi,
I downloaded some stuff and when i extract from .zip files(10 files), all were in .001, .002,...... .010  format.

I used HJ split to join those files and they formed in to a single file called 'setup' with no extentions to it.

how to handle it?

is there any other option to extract them?

Thanks.


----------



## ducis

been a bad boy pirating have you?
you need to compess everything into one rar archive and then extract that


----------



## tremmor

heehe........should be able to just highlight all and decompress into same directory. playing and doing it wrong could corrupt the files. gota love par files. there more fun and easier.


----------



## Verve

I don't see why he is necessarily pirating stuff, lots of legal things come in partial zip or rar files.


----------



## ducis

Verve said:


> I don't see why he is necessarily pirating stuff, lots of legal things come in partial zip or rar files.



torrenting is legal file sharing as of know but yah you have a point an unlikely point


----------



## tremmor

Ive never done torrent. I think there yenc encoding. dealt with them on binary newsgroups many times.


----------



## Tuffie

firsttimebuilder said:


> been a bad boy pirating have you?
> you need to compess everything into one rar archive and then extract that



How do you do that?

Lol I thought you needed to make a .bat file to open them 

And people who think he's pirating, there is so many uses for splitting a file, like just yesterday I had loaned my external HD to a friend, and another mate needed some files off my pc, I .rared it all and split it because I only had a 1gb thumb drive.

Tuffie.


----------



## Juven

guys its not software its a game.


----------



## Juven

how to make them into one rar file?

they all are .zip files with .001.. files in it.
Please mention the software that can be used to do that.
Thanks.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

".001" or ".002" aren't associated with any software, I don't know what archive those are supposed to be part of... how do you even know it's rar? Did you have multiple ZIPs, each with those files in them? Or one ZIP with those files...? What game is it anyway? Knowing that would help a lot. What are the filenames of all of them files? Me know wants to.


----------



## Respital

Actually 0.001 is part of *Fast File Saw & Joiner*
http://www.download.com/Fast-File-Saw-Joiner/3000-2248_4-10388628.html


"Splits files into smaller pieces or chunks using the .001 .002 etc. format where the number in the extension is a piece of the original file. It will also rejoin these file pieces for later use. Supports pieces and files larger than 2GB. Designed for file transfer, storage, and spanning larger files across smaller storage media, and portable devices. Popular with Video professionals, often used to split large movies, audio files and archived files (MPEGs, AVI, MP3, ZIP, SIT) although just about any file can be split and later rejoined. Saw options include splitting files by the piece size and or number of pieces."

Hope this helps.


----------

